

The influence of organizational structure on software quality (2008) [pdf] - hpaavola
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/70535/tr-2008-11.pdf

======
coreyoconnor
Related to this is the Games Outcome study. While this specifically studied
the development of games, the observations and conclusions are applicable to
all software development:

* [http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulTozour/20150126/235024/Th...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulTozour/20150126/235024/The_Game_Outcomes_Project_Part_5_What_Great_Teams_Do.php)

